# [HOWTO] Install bluetooth +Nokia 6230

## benoitc

Find here a quick howto for manage bluetooth with the nokia 6230. This howto is based on this debian howto, but is more specific to the gentoo install.

Config : 

```

*) I use the USB dongle from MITUSUMI (Mitsumi WIF-0402C Bluetooth Adapter) to have bluetooth connection on my pc.

*) kernel 2.6.8 (gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8-r3) with udev,hal,dbus and hotplug enabled

```

1) First I have to compile kernel with bluetooth support :

- Enable USB support in  Devices Drivers/USB :

```

<*> Support for Host-side USB                                            â â                                â â

  â â---   Miscellaneous USB options                                          â â

  â â[*]   USB device filesystem                                              â â             â â

  â â---   USB Host Controller Drivers                                        â â                 â â

  â â<*>   OHCI HCD support                                                   â â

  â â<*>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support                              â â

  â â---   USB Device Class drivers                                           â â                                              â â

  â â---   USB Bluetooth TTY can only be used with disabled Bluetooth subsysteâ

```

- Ennable bluetooth in  Device Drivers/Networking support/Bluetooth subsystem support :

```

--- Bluetooth subsystem support                         â â

 <M>   L2CAP protocol support                            â â                            â â

<M>   RFCOMM protocol support                           â â

 [*]     RFCOMM TTY support                              â â

<M>   BNEP protocol support                             â â

[*]     Protocol filter support                         â â

<M>   HIDP protocol support                             â â

 Bluetooth device drivers  --->   

 <M> HCI USB driver                                        â â                            â â

<M> HCI BCM203x USB driver                                â â

```

 2) emerge bluez-utils, bluez-libs (I use 2.10 versions that are currently masked) :

```

echo =net-wireless/bluez-utils-2.10-r1 ~x86 >> /etc/portage/packages.keywords

echo =net-wireless/bluez-libs-2.10 ~x86 >> /etc/portage/packages.keywords

USE="gtk" emerge -v bluez-utils bluez-libs

```

3) Patch bluepin, current bluepin in 2.10-r1 (/usr/bin/pluepin) that allow PIN configuration between your device and  the computer is bugged. It doesn't launch on X. I had to patch 2 lines to have a working version (copy/paste the code in blue-pin-patch file) :

```

--- bluepin-orig        2004-10-03 22:51:44.325055096 +0200

+++ bluepin     2004-10-03 23:46:00.201086704 +0200

@@ -31,10 +31,10 @@

        os.environ['XAUTHORITY'] = auth

 # Set X display before initializing GTK

-set_display()

+#set_display()

 # Some versions of fontconfig will segfault if HOME isn't set.

-os.environ['HOME'] = ""

+#os.environ['HOME'] = ""

 import gtk

```

I post this patch on bugs.gentoo.org, so you can dl the patch here : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=66255

```

cd /usr/bin

patch -p0 bluepin < bluepin-patch

```

4) Check the (usb) bluetooth adapter :

```
hciconfig -a
```

My output :

```

hci0:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:A0:96:20:2B:A0 ACL MTU: 128:8  SCO MTU: 64:8

        UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN

        RX bytes:159590 acl:1544 sco:0 events:977 errors:0

        TX bytes:56114 acl:769 sco:0 commands:210 errors:0

        Features: 0xff 0xff 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00

        Packet type: DM1 DM3 DM5 DH1 DH3 DH5 HV1 HV2 HV3

        Link policy: RSWITCH HOLD SNIFF PARK

        Link mode: SLAVE ACCEPT

        Name: 'BlueZ (enki)'

        Class: 0x100100

        Service Classes: Object Transfer

        Device Class: Computer, Uncategorized

        HCI Ver: 1.1 (0x1) HCI Rev: 0x72 LMP Ver: 1.1 (0x1) LMP Subver: 0x72

        Manufacturer: Cambridge Silicon Radio (10)

```

5) If that seems ok then  start bluetooth   

- first I disabled hdidd in /etc/conf.d/bluetooth since I don't need it. You can keep it if you need :

```

HIDD_ENABLE=false

HIDD_OPTIONS=""

HID2HCI_ENABLE=false

```

 - start bluetooth :

```
/etc/init.d/bluetooth start
```

6) If it works add to boot :

```
rc-update add bluetooth default
```

7) scan if bluetooth phone is here :

```
hcitool scan
```

My output :

```

        00:E0:03:36:90:2D       Nokia 6230

```

 :Cool:  if everything is ok then configure rfcomm in order to send/receive the file :

```
sdptool browse  00:E0:03:36:90:2D
```

where '00:E0:03:36:90:2' is the MAC address of your moblie provided by "hcitool scan"

My output : 

```

Service Name: OBEX Object Push

Service RecHandle: 0x1000e

Service Class ID List:

  "OBEX Object Push" (0x1105)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 9

  "OBEX" (0x0008)

Language Base Attr List:

  code_ISO639: 0x656e

  encoding:    0x6a

  base_offset: 0x100

Profile Descriptor List:

  "OBEX Object Push" (0x1105)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: OBEX File Transfer

Service RecHandle: 0x1000f

Service Class ID List:

  "OBEX File Transfer" (0x1106)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 10

  "OBEX" (0x0008)

Language Base Attr List:

  code_ISO639: 0x656e

  encoding:    0x6a

  base_offset: 0x100

Profile Descriptor List:

  "OBEX File Transfer" (0x1106)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: Dial-up networking

Service RecHandle: 0x10010

Service Class ID List:

  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

  "Generic Networking" (0x1201)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 1

Language Base Attr List:

  code_ISO639: 0x656e

  encoding:    0x6a

  base_offset: 0x100

Profile Descriptor List:

  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: Nokia PC Suite

Service RecHandle: 0x10011

Service Class ID List:

  "Serial Port" (0x1101)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 15

Language Base Attr List:

  code_ISO639: 0x656e

  encoding:    0x6a

  base_offset: 0x100

Service Name: COM 1

Service RecHandle: 0x10012

Service Class ID List:

  "Serial Port" (0x1101)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 3

Language Base Attr List:

  code_ISO639: 0x656e

  encoding:    0x6a

  base_offset: 0x100

Service Name: Voice Gateway

Service RecHandle: 0x10013

Service Class ID List:

  "Handsfree Audio Gateway" (0x111f)

  "Generic Audio" (0x1203)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 13

Language Base Attr List:

  code_ISO639: 0x656e

  encoding:    0x6a

  base_offset: 0x100

Profile Descriptor List:

  "Handsfree" (0x111e)

    Version: 0x0101

Service Name: Audio Gateway

Service RecHandle: 0x10014

Service Class ID List:

  "Headset Audio Gateway" (0x1112)

  "Generic Audio" (0x1203)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 12

Language Base Attr List:

  code_ISO639: 0x656e

  encoding:    0x6a

  base_offset: 0x100

Profile Descriptor List:

  "Headset" (0x1108)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: SIM ACCESS

Service RecHandle: 0x1001a

Service Class ID List:

  "" (0x112d)

  "Generic Telephony" (0x1204)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 4

Language Base Attr List:

  code_ISO639: 0x656e

  encoding:    0x6a

  base_offset: 0x100

Profile Descriptor List:

  "" (0x112d)

    Version: 0x0100

```

Only OBEX PUSH section interest, you have to check the channel. Here thi is 9. It should be the same for you. Then edit /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf and add these lines :

```

rfcomm0 {

   bind no;

   device 00:E0:03:36:90:2D;

   channel   9;

   comment "Nokia 6230 - benoitc";

}

```

Then restart bluetooth 

```

/etc/init.d/bluetooth stop 

/etc/init.d/bluetooth start

```

9) Check if everything is ok :

```
rfcomm connect rfcomm0  00:E0:03:36:90:2D 9
```

My output:

```

Connected /dev/rfcomm0 to 00:E0:03:36:90:2D on channel 9

Press CTRL-C for hangup

```

exit

10) To enable fle sending/receiving I use gnome-bluetooth. You can also use obexftp to do it in console mode. I use gnome-blueooth 5.1 and openobex 1.0.1 (currently masked)

```

echo =net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-0.5.1 ~x86 >> /etc/portage/packages.keywords

echo =net-wireless/libbtctl-0.4.1 ~x86 >> /etc/portage/packages.keywords

echo =dev-libs/openobex-1.0.1 ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

USE="gtk" emerge -v gnome-bluetooth

```

Then launch Bluetooth File sharing in Application/System Tools menu (You could also use launch gnome-obex-server in the terminal. More info here :

http://usefulinc.com/software/gnome-bluetooth

Note. I have to edit /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf and change the value local device class from 0x100 to 0x100100 in order to allow my phone to find the computer.

```
class 0x100100;
```

 . But default value should be ok on your side  :Smile: 

Note 2: To change your PIN code edit /etc/bluetooth/pin.

----------

## taskara

Great,

I just switched to this new phone  :Smile:  thanks for the howto.

There may be a KDE alternative to "gnome-bluetooth" for those interested:

```
echo =net-wireless/kdebluetooth ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo =net-wireless/openobex-1.0.1 ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -av kdebluetooth

kbluetoothd

```

Also, I think the last code has an error - should be "package.keywords" not "packages.keywords"?

And I think we should leave the version of the ebuild off..

```
echo =net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 

echo =net-wireless/libbtctl ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo =dev-libs/openobex ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 

USE="gtk" emerge -av gnome-bluetooth 
```

cheers

----------

## noup

hi.

first of all, thank you for the howto and the precious:

 *benoitc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Note. I have to edit /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf and change the value local device class from 0x100 to 0x100100 in order to allow my phone to find the computer.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

tip, which allowed my computer to be found.

now, i have the same mobile as you do.

by now, i can send files to the computer and also from the computer to the phone. still, it's a pain in the ass to transfer, say, 100 images one by one, from the mobile to the computer.

have you found any way to do this? i've tried gnockii (and gnocky) but they don't have the option to view the mobile's files.

----------

## matroskin

2 noup

did you succeeded to connect nokia6230 with gnoky via bluetooth or you have used a cable?

if it was bluetooth plz post your gnoky config file

----------

## noup

 *matroskin wrote:*   

> 2 noup
> 
> did you succeeded to connect nokia6230 with gnoky via bluetooth or you have used a cable?
> 
> if it was bluetooth plz post your gnoky config file

 

hi.

it is bluetooth i am using. however, i don't think i have such a file. did you mean the "gnokiirc" file?

----------

## matroskin

 *noup wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hi.
> 
> it is bluetooth i am using. however, i don't think i have such a file. did you mean the "gnokiirc" file?

 

yes.  could you post it plz

----------

## matroskin

and yet another question

how you tell gnokii where the phone are?

----------

## noup

here it is:

```

# This is a sample ~/.gnokiirc file.  Copy it into your

# home directory and name it .gnokiirc.

#

[global]

# Set port to the physical serial port used to connect to your phone.

# Linux version is:

port = 00:0E:ED:4D:16:A0

# For MacOSX you will need something like:

# port = /dev/cu.USA28X1P1.1

#

# Use this setting also for the Bluetooth connection:

# port = aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff

 

# Set model to the model number of your phone

model = 6230

# Initlength controls the number of characters sent to the

# phone during initialisation.  You can either set it to

# the word "default" or a positive integer.

# 

# You can try setting this value if you want to connect

# to the phone quicker.  If you've never noticed the

# connection to be slow, it is suggested that you 

# leave this alone.  Read the initialisation code in fbus-xxxx

# to understand what this changes if you're curious.

initlength = default

# The type of the connection, for IR set this to infrared or irda.

# For the nk6110 driver only infrared is valid for the IrDA connection.

# See Docs/gnokii-ir-howto for more detailes on this.

# If you have 6210/6250/7110 phone and dau9p cable (the one you can

# use with 6100 series and cannot use hardware modem from the phone)

# you may want to use 'dau9p' value to get faster initialization.

# If you use dlr3 or dlr3p cable for nokia phones in FBUS mode (ie.

# you don't use model = AT) you may want to use 'dlr3p' value here.

# Note that it is recommended and currently the best way to use this

# cable with nk6510 driver.

connection = bluetooth

# Set this to 'yes' if you want gnokii to set and check the lock file in

# /var/lock directory. It avoids potential conflicts with other serial

# port software (eg. minicom). If you have wrong permissions for the

# directory, a warning will be generated. If you don't want a lockfile, set

# it to 'no'.

use_locking = no

# Baudrate to use on serial port connections.

# Currently used only by models AT and BIP/CIMD. Defaults to 19200.

serial_baudrate = 19200

# Force waiting after each send character the specified usec time.

# Value -1 forces the fastest 'block' writing,

# value 0 writes each character separately without any explicite waiting,

# other positive values specify the appropriate 1/1000000 sec delaying.

# Siemens M20 requires at least "1"!  FIXME: Model-driven autodetection

#serial_write_usleep = 10000

# Force serial port handshaking mode, useful primarily for "AT" model.

# Gnokii "AT" model uses software handshake by default.

# Possible values: hardware (RTS/CTS - 7 wires) or software (XON/XOFF - 3 wires)

#handshake = software

# If defined (not commented out by '#') it will quit Gnokii anytime

# when DCD line will drop.

#require_dcd = 1

# If you are using a bluetooth connection, you can specify the rfcomm

# channel number here. Default value is 1.

#rfcomm_channel = 1

# Run the specified script(s) right after opening and initializing the device

# and before any communucation (right before closing for disconnect_script).

# You may find handy to use it to connect your modem to SMS Center

# when using BIP or CIMD protocols

# Non-absolute path is relative to the specific directory where gnokii is run!

#connect_script = /absolute/path/to/gnokii/Docs/sample/cimd-connect

#disconnect_script =

# When sending SMS you can experience timeouts. This is the feature of the

# overloaded SMSCs. The phones waits for the response from the SMSC confirming

# that it received the short message. When the SMSC is DoSed with many requests

# it will take more time to get the response. Adjust it to your needs. The

# value is given in seconds to wait. Defaults to 10 seconds. Set to 0 to wait

# forever.

smsc_timeout = 10

# Set bindir to point to the location of the various gnokiid binaries.

# In particular ensure that mgnokiidev is in this location, with

# permissions 4750, owned by root, group gnokii.  Ensure you

# are in the gnokii group and that the group exists...

[gnokiid]

bindir = /usr/sbin/

# Any entries in the following two sections will be set as environment

# variables when running the scripts.

# Handy for use for $VAR substitutions in your chat(8) script.

[connect_script]

TELEPHONE = 12345678

[disconnect_script]

# The following parameters control how libgnokii handle the debugging messages.

# Currently there are three categories: "debug" controls the libgnokii

# normal debug output, "rlpdebug" controls the debug output of the RLP

# subsystem, and "xdebug" is used by the xgnokii or smsd.

[logging]

# where to log the debug output (on: stderr)

debug = off

# where to log the rlp debug output (on: stderr)

rlpdebug = off

# where to log X debug output (on: stderr)

xdebug = off

```

----------

## noup

 *matroskin wrote:*   

> and yet another question
> 
> how you tell gnokii where the phone are?

 

i didn't understand what you mean with "where the phone are".

btw, it says in the gnokiirc file that you should copy it to your home directory, but you can just edit it in you /etc folder if you want to, it works just the same.

----------

## matroskin

ok, thanks. it works  :Smile: 

i used port = /dev/rfcomm0 instead of port=mac:add:ress

----------

## matroskin

Have someone working gammu/wammu setup?

if so plz post relevant config files  :Smile: 

TIA

----------

## noup

 *matroskin wrote:*   

> ok, thanks. it works 
> 
> i used port = /dev/rfcomm0 instead of port=mac:add:ress

 

this doesn't seem to work for me, though...   :Confused: 

----------

## noup

 *matroskin wrote:*   

> Have someone working gammu/wammu setup?
> 
> if so plz post relevant config files 
> 
> TIA

 

by "working", do you mean "managing to get the phone connected" or something further? cause i can't even get my phone to connect... what did you put on "device, connection and model"?

----------

## noup

ok, i now managed to get it connected.

in wammu:

- device: ma:ca:dd:re:ss

- connection: bluephonet

- model: auto

 :Smile: 

----------

## matroskin

i've working (connect, dowload sms contactcs etc) gnokii/gnocky setup

but I can not manage to get working gammu/wammu 

I have serached google for "gammurc  bluetooth" but have find nothing  :Sad: 

----------

## matroskin

ok, wammu can connect to the mobile (and mobile acknowledge it) but can't do anything esle

it prints this error

```
--------------- System information ----------------

Python       2.3.4

wxPython     2.4.2.4u

Wammu        0.8

python-gammu 0.6

Gammu        0.98.9

Error in sys.excepthook:

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/Wammu/Error.py", line 37, in Handler

    loc = locale.getdefaultlocale()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/locale.py", line 346, in getdefaultlocale

    return _parse_localename(localename)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/locale.py", line 280, in _parse_localename

    raise ValueError, 'unknown locale: %s' % localename

ValueError: unknown locale: 

Original exception was:

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/Wammu/Main.py", line 369, in OnTimer

    self.SetStatusText(_('Bat: %d %% (%s), Sig: %d %%, Time: %s') % (b['BatteryPercent'], power, s['SignalPercent'], d.strftime('%c')), 1)

UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xd0 in position 0: ordinal not in range(128)

```

----------

## matroskin

noup - big thanks to you. 

here are the steps I did to make wammu work

1. login as root

2. put this into ~/.gammurc

```
connection = bluephonet

#your phone's mac address

device= 00:0E:EE:EE:EE:DD

model = auto

synchronizetime = no

logfile = gammulog

logformat = textall

#same problem as gnokii

use_locking = no

gammuloc = locfile

startinfo = yes

gammucoding = utf8

```

3. edit ~/.Wammu (plz note big W in the start)

```
[Gammu]

Model=auto

Device=00:EE:EE:EE:EE:EE

Connection=bluephonet

SyncTime=no

LockDevice=no

StartInfo=no

[Debug]

Show=no

[Wammu]

AutoConnect=no

RefreshState=5000

ConfirmDelete=yes

DefaultTime=09:00:00

DefaultDateOffset=1

DefaultEntries=3

[Message]

Format=yes

Concatenated=yes

Unicode=no

16bitId=yes

ScaleImage=1

[Main]

X=127

Y=204

Width=994

Height=533

Split=160

SplitRight=222

```

4. start wammu (u're still root)

and connect 

should work

----------

## matroskin

good article on the topic

http://linuxgazette.net/109/oregan3.html

----------

## noup

thank you for the config files, and also the article was pretty good to check some points out.

though, i still cannot transfer my Gallery files to the computer.

i've tried obexftp, but could'n succeed. here's the output:

```

$ obexftp -b 00:0E:ED:4D:16:A0 -l Gallery

No custom transport

Connecting...bt: 1

failed: S45 UUID

done

Receiving Gallery... failed: Gallery

Disconnecting...done

```

p.s. - why do you say to login as root and set up the ~/.<config files>? you only have to do that if you want to configure bluetooth for root user, which i think that is not the most appropriate.

----------

## matroskin

I have to much strange errors while trying connect as normal user

doing this from root account was much easier

I believe I can do everything as normal user but just have no time to understand what goes wrong

If you set non-english language at your phone then your Gallery is named differently.

try kdebluetooth - it just works

at konqueror url bar type "bluetooth:/"

----------

## noup

 *matroskin wrote:*   

> I have to much strange errors while trying connect as normal user
> 
> doing this from root account was much easier
> 
> I believe I can do everything as normal user but just have no time to understand what goes wrong
> ...

 

that is strange, cause i didn't have any sort of problems. well except for gnocky, which i compiled manualy and since i have the 0077 umask it didn't grant permissions for common users, but this was easy to fix.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If you set non-english language at your phone then your Gallery is named differently.
> 
> try kdebluetooth - it just works
> ...

 

after trying some things, i now can view my files. with openobex, there just isn't a "gallery". instead, all the elements of the gallery are in the root folder.

so, now some more questions.

what i think that is in fact missing is a good GUI application for gammu and obexftp. with obexftp i can view the files, but not my messages etc. and i can retrieve them, but i can't do a "retrieve Images/*", so i have to manually specify each file, which is kind of hardwork. i've tried using obextool, which gives a UI for obexftp, but didn't succed on running it.

so, what are the GUI available to transfer files?

----------

## matroskin

try kdebluetooth - it just works

at konqueror url bar type "bluetooth:/"

it has

1) file/dir transfer to/from phone 

2) modem !!

look yourself

http://kde-bluetooth.sourceforge.net/ has a lot of screenshots

----------

## noup

 *matroskin wrote:*   

> try kdebluetooth - it just works
> 
> at konqueror url bar type "bluetooth:/"
> 
> it has
> ...

 

from the screenshots, that would be really wonderful.

unfortunately in this case, i use gnome...   :Confused: 

----------

## matroskin

I use gnome too (to be precise gtk2 apps + xfce  :Smile:  but for this purpose I did installed kdebluetooth

----------

## noup

 *matroskin wrote:*   

> I use gnome too (to be precise gtk2 apps + xfce  but for this purpose I did installed kdebluetooth

 

yeah i could do that, but i really don't feel like emerging the kde dependencies... i'll search around more for now.

----------

## matroskin

hi all

I've got gammu to work

here is working config file ~/.gammurc

```
[gammu]

#connection = blueobex

#connection = phonetblue

connection = bluephonet

# your phone's mac address

device= 00:EE:EE:EE:EE:EE

port = 00:EE:EE:EE:EE:EE

model = 6230

use_locking = no

gammucoding = utf8

```

save it and run

```
gammu --identify

gammu --nokiavibratest

```

----------

## matroskin

and yet another wammu tip

run it as 

```
LANG=POSIX wammu
```

and prevent numerous locale bugs

----------

## sander2

Hi,

i managed to install all the bluetooth stuff and obex filetransfer works great using kde's bluetooth utility.

now i wanted to be able to manage/backup my sms, contacts etc.

i emerged wammu and gammu and configured .gammurc and .Wammu the way you guys discribed it. but, no matter what i try, i always get a message telling me:

"Some functions not available for your OS (disabled in config or not written)."

any ideas?

thanks!

sander.

gammu version: 0.99.22

wammu version: 0.8

python-gammu version: 0.7

----------

## sander2

sorry... kick me!  :Wink: 

i forgot to add the bluetooth flag to my USE flag before emerging gammu. i reemerged and now everything works fine!

cheers,

sander.

----------

## holochip

hi,

pls help i do everything what you suggest and i have (i think) functionaly wammu BUT

(HERE IS WHAT I SEE IF I WANT TO CONNECT PHONE

[Gammu            - 0.99.22 built 03:27:35 Feb  2 2005 in gcc 3.3]

[Connection       - "atblue"]

[Model type       - "at"]

[Device           - "00:0E:07:E7:81:43"]

[Run on           - Linux, kernel 2.6.10]

[Module           - "A2D|iPAQ|at|M20|S25|MC35|TC35|C35i|S300|5110|5130|5190|5210|6110|6130|6150|6190|6210|6250|6310|6310i|6510|7110|8210|8250|8290|8310|8390|8850|8855|8890|8910|9110|9210"]

00:0E:07:E7:81:43

Channel 1 - "Dial-up Networking"

Channel 4 - "HS Voice Gateway"

Channel 2 - "Serial Port"

Channel 3 - "Serial Port 2"

Channel 6 - "OBEX Object Push"

Channel 8 - "OBEX IrMC Sync Server"

Channel 9 - "OBEX Basic Imaging"

Channel 7 - "OBEX File Transfer"

Channel 5 - "HF Voice Gateway"

Channel 15 - "OBEX SyncML Client"

Channel 15

Segmentation fault

LAST LINE IS THE PROBLEM :o))

same is for gammu --identify 

i have SonyEricsson k700i and i want run it on pIII 500

PLS HELP :) thx for anything IDEA :)

SORRY FOR MY ENGLISH :)

----------

## kwyjibo

i worked through benoitc's howto, but having some problems....

what is working

Applications -> SystemTools -> Bluetooth Manager 

Devices -> Scan will find my 6230

http://mypage.bluewin.ch/jets/6230.png

After that, I can send files from my 6230 or from Natilus via "send via bluetooth"

rfcomm connect works:

```
# rfcomm connect 00:11:9f:69:c5:2b

Connected /dev/bluetooth/rfcomm/0 to 00:11:9F:69:C5:2B on channel 9

Press CTRL-C for hangup

```

what is not working

Applications -> SystemTools -> Bluetooth File Transfer doesn't start (no reaction at all)

obexftp connects, but won't download files:

```
# obexftp -b 00:11:9f:69:c5:2b -l Fotos -g Bild000.jpg

Browsing 00:11:9F:69:C5:2B ...

Channel: 10

No custom transport

Connecting...bt: 1

done

Receiving Fotos...|<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE folder-listing SYSTEM "obex-folder-listing.dtd"

 [ <!ATTLIST folder mem-type CDATA #IMPLIED> ]>

<folder-listing version="1.0">

    <parent-folder />

    <file name="Bild000.jpg" size="25882" modified="20050129T134114" user-perm="RWD"/>

    <file name="Bild001.jpg" size="30619" modified="20050129T134136" user-perm="RWD"/>

    <file name="Bild002.jpg" size="38918" modified="20050129T161154" user-perm="RWD"/>

    <file name="Bild003.jpg" size="37415" modified="20050129T161216" user-perm="RWD"/>

    <file name="Bild004.jpg" size="18589" modified="20050204T200318" user-perm="RWD"/>

    <file name="Bild005.jpg" size="60477" modified="20050205T011210" user-perm="RWD"/>

    <file name="Bild006.jpg" size="69451" modified="20050205T012934" user-perm="RWD"/>

    <file name="Bild007.jpg" size="79147" modified="20050206T021126" user-perm="RWD"/>

    <file name="Bild008.jpg" size="79627" modified="20050206T021140" user-perm="RWD"/>

    <file name="Bild009.jpg" size="39897" modified="20050206T033522" user-perm="RWD"/>

    <file name="Bild010.jpg" size="33017" modified="20050206T033544" user-perm="RWD"/>

    <file name="Bild011.jpg" size="16086" modified="20050212T124540" user-perm="RWD"/>

</folder-listing>

done

Receiving Bild000.jpg... failed: Bild000.jpg

Disconnecting...done

```

gnome-obex-server doesn't work

```
# gnome-obex-server

** (gnome-obex-server:2081): WARNING **: OBEX server register error: -1

** (gnome-obex-server:2081): WARNING **: Unable to initialize OBEX source

** (gnome-obex-server:2081): WARNING **: Couldn't initialise OBEX listener

```

any help would be much appreciated

----------

## noup

 *kwyjibo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Applications -> SystemTools -> Bluetooth File Transfer doesn't start (no reaction at all)
> 
> 

 

I'm not on my bluetooth-enabled computer right now, but if i recall correctly, Bluetooth File Transfer opens an icon in the system tray. Do you have the system tray applet in your panel?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> obexftp connects, but won't download files:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I think you're not using it correctly. What you are instructing it to do is to list the "Fotos" folder and retrieve /Bild000.jpg file, but you're not specifying that the Bild000.jpg file is in the Fotos folder.

What you want is perhaps:

```

$obexftp -b 00:11:9f:69:c5:2b -g Fotos/Bild000.jpg

```

or

```

$obexftp -b 00:11:9f:69:c5:2b -c Fotos -g Bild000.jpg

```

As i said, i can't test it right now but i think this is the right way to run it.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gnome-obex-server doesn't work
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Can't help you with this one, i don't even think i've used gnome-obex-server before.  :Smile: 

----------

## kwyjibo

 *noup wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What you want is perhaps:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

cheers, mate! both ways worked perfectly  :Shocked: 

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

is anyone here who got the 6230 syncing with kdes Kontact or with korganizer via bluetooth using kitchensync? 

I use kde3.4 and the 3.4 Verions of the Progrmas mentioned above. I can connect my phone via bluetooth and I can control amarok via bemused, but I don't know how to sync with this Programs.

Mathes

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

is really no one here whop got kitchensync running with the 6230?

Mathes

----------

## noup

 *mathes.s wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> is really no one here whop got kitchensync running with the 6230?
> 
> Mathes

 

Isn't that a bit specific? i mean, i don't think of too many people with a gentoo+nokia6230+kitchensync combination... i would help you if i could, but i use gnome.  :Smile: 

----------

## mndar

I have a Nokia 6820

I have installed bluez-utils, bluez-libs,obexftp and kdebluetooth. I am able to find my phone with hcitool scan, check the services using sdptool browse <address>. When I try to get any file with obexftp, I am asked for the passkey on my cell phone. On entering it, I get a message Paired with COMP123 and I recieve the file. Everything is file until this point.

 After this, whenever I try to get or put any file or even get the listing, it fails. My cellphone Requests authorization to connect to COMP123. On saying yes, I get a message Bluetooth connection Failed on my cellphone. But if I remove COMP123 from the paired list on my cell phone, I am able to get the file, but not after pairing. Thus any transfer works only when the devices are not paired. I have tried using /usr/lib/kdebluetooth/kbluepin, but the samething happens.

The same thing happens with KDEbluetooth. However with this, I am able to transfer files to the cell phone using OBEX object push. How do I fix this. It used to wi\ork very well earlier. What should I check?

----------

